# Destornillador raro para abrir electrodomésticos como un aspirador ...



## pepelo (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Me he encontrado con dos electrodomésticos: Un aspirador y un termoventilador que están cerrados con unos tornillos especiales.

Por lo que veo desde el exterior estos tornillos necesitan un destornillador con forma de horquilla ya que solo tienen dos pequeños puntos de anclaje.

He estado buscando ese tipo raro destornillador pero no lo he encontrado en ningún sitio. Seguro que no he buscado bien porque me da la impresión que esos tornillos cada vez se usan más en los electrodomésticos (pienso que por razones de seguridad).

Por favor, si alguno conocéis el nombre exacto de estos destornilladores y alguna web en donde los venda, hacédmelo saber.

Mi agradecimiento anticipado.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 13, 2008)

Yo cogi un destornilador que tenia viejo y lo pase por la piedra de lijar para hacer uno plano, y luego con la sierra le hice una muesca en el centro.


----------



## pepelo (Ago 13, 2008)

Mi pregunta es:  Con este mecanizado en un destornillador cualquiera, consigues la suficiente resistencia a la hora de aflojar los tornillos?.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 13, 2008)

Yo lo tengo echo como dice pepechip, pero en vez de hacerlo con un destornillador viejo, yo emplee un tetracero, (de estos de las obras que se meten en los encofrados), le di forma de destornillador con un esmeril, y la ranura del medio con la sierra. Nada del otro mundo.

Lo que quiero decir con esto es que con simple hierro se desatornilla bien, y ademas si se te rompe no es mucha la perdida


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 13, 2008)

Si venian esos destornilladores, para tegular las video caseteras, pero como dicen los muchachos, busca un destornillador plano, le haces la muesca con una amoladora con disco de 1mm, y despues para quedarte tranquilo le haces un templadito. Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ago 13, 2008)

De toda la vida para abrir videoconsolas se ha usado el truko del BIC, se usa un boligrafo BIC con cuerpo de metraquilato, se calienta un extremo hasta que se funda, y de cabeza al tornillo, dejas que se enfrie y destornillas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> De toda la vida para abrir videoconsolas se ha usado el truko del BIC, se usa un boligrafo BIC con cuerpo de metraquilato, se calienta un extremo hasta que se funda, y de cabeza al tornillo, dejas que se enfrie y destornillas.



jaja, me hiciste acordar de esa forma. para abrir los gameboys usaba la bic, los hdp de ninendo les pusieron tornillos de cabeza triangular, hata que se me rompio la bic y con el dremel lime un destornilladorcito que tenia destroyed tirado en el taller. saludos


----------



## pepelo (Ago 16, 2008)

Con que me indiquéis el tipo de tornillo o destornillador me es suficiente.

Normalmente en los S.A.T. deberían conocer este dato.

Gracias.


----------



## Traviato (Ago 16, 2008)

Según este fabricante se llama "Tuerca ranurada"


```
http://www.wiha.com/index.php/spain/onlineshop/schraubendreher
```

Al menos en España, se venden grupos de puntas intercambiables entre los que se incluye éste. Los venden en ferreterías y en casi todas las tiendas de chinos.


----------



## pepelo (Ago 16, 2008)

Sí, Sí, vale, vale, ...

Pero .... como se llamaaaaa este tipo de destornilladoooooorrrr?.

Sólo necesito el nombre para pedirlo en donde lo vendaaaann?.

Graciaaasss


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 16, 2008)

pepelo dijo:
			
		

> Sí, Sí, vale, vale, ...
> 
> Pero .... como se llamaaaaa este tipo de destornilladoooooorrrr?.
> 
> ...



woooowwwwwwwww, tranquilo, asi nadie te va a ayudar ni sabiendo como se llama

anda a una ferreteria y decile que tipo de destornillador necesitas, no importa como se llame, si lo tiene y lo quiere vender te lo va a vender


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 16, 2008)

jajaja si son estandar. ops: 

 

DIN 546.

PD: gracias Capitan por avivar giles. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 16, 2008)

bien ahi


----------



## capitanp (Ago 16, 2008)

tuerca ranura

http://www.wiha.com/index.php/spain/onlineshop/schraubendreher/305_wiha_softfinish_r_schlitz_mutter


----------



## pepelo (Ago 17, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> jajaja si son estandar. ops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias Karapalida.  Tú sí que sabes.  Ese es el destornillador que ando buscando.

Espero seguir contando con tus sabios conocimientos en la materia.

Saludos.


----------



## Traviato (Ago 17, 2008)

pepelo, si hubieras leído en el enlace que te puse, lo hubieras visto.

¡Ah!, de nada


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 7, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 9998

buena info algo tonto pero muyy necesario cuando me tope con estos tornillos la verdad que no me interezo saber como se llamaban solo agarre la sierra y tajito al medio de un plano


----------



## pet (Jul 7, 2011)

Cómprate una Dremel (o semejante) y haztelos tu mismo. Yo tengo una colección de ellos. Como no se utilizan muchos, lo que hago es que me compro destornilladores de baja calidad (Al estilo de los Chinos).
Saludoooooos 1.000!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2011)

Aqui lo tenés por solo 24 dólares ! 







http://img2.mlstatic.com/s_MLA_v_O_f_102227652_9560.jpg


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-117367391-destornillador-para-valvula-de-tanque-_JM_


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 11, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 9998
> 
> buena info algo tonto pero muyy necesario cuando me tope con estos tornillos la verdad que no me interezo saber como se llamaban solo agarre la sierra y tajito al medio de un plano



Todos los dias sacan uno nuevo para molestar, ahi faltan uno que tiene forma de Y y otro que son como 3 puntos, mi viejo se dedica al service de electrodomesticos y se vuelve loco a veces para conseguirlos, y a veces estan acerados y no les puede ni sacar la cabeza con una mecha.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2011)

Cuando están puestos a máquina , roscados sobre plástico , primero los caliento con soldador 

Alguna vez los he calentado y no desenroscaban , así que los he vuelto a calentar más y he tironeado para que la cabeza pase de largo   . Una vez abierto se retira el tornillo con pinzas y se reemplaza por otro mas cabezón y con ranura o philips.

Amen


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah que salvaje habias resultado amigo, el indio de las pampas te aflora a veces jejeeje


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando están puestos a máquina , roscados sobre plástico , primero los caliento con soldador
> 
> Alguna vez los he calentado y no desenroscaban , así que los he vuelto a calentar más y he tironeado para que la cabeza pase de largo   . Una vez abierto se retira el tornillo con pinzas y se reemplaza por otro mas cabezón y con ranura o philips.
> 
> Amen



eso...! es pedagogía aplicada a los elementos inanimados ,,es muy buena


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2011)

Tornillito hijo de una gran multinacional tuta y la recalcada no se que de tu madre . . . . 

Puedo pelear en serio con algún tornillo cortado dentro de acero fundido , pero never in the jamases con un apestocito proyecto de rosca que junte dos plásticos


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 31, 2011)

se me vino a la cabeza manoteando el aparatito del cable y revoleandolo tipo el poncho de soleda jaja


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Asi como nacio el philips y todos los que los siguieron, la idea es que el usuario no lo desarme en su casa, pasa que aqui se ayunan tarde y traen las herramientas un año despues, en algunos lugares de exteriro cuando compran te aparecen como novedad, y aun no has visto los condenados tornillos pero ya esta la herrramienta disponible

Cuando salieeon los Philps paso lo mismo solo que tardo bastante en aparecer dicho tornillo pero como por fortuna tubo tanta aceptación que fue utilzado en tantas cosas hoy es un standard

Entre los que puso electromecánico falta uno muy común en los electrodomesticos, el que tiene forma de triangulo

Cuando salio el Torx por su forma mullos llaves allen cabian perfecto, por eso se invento lo del pupito, yo no tengo problemas y no necesito hacer herejias, ya que es una cultura familiar tener el herramental necesario, es algo ancestral, en mi famila desde mis abuelos que hay todo tipo de herramientas algunas que naide ha visto o conoce, asi como intrumentos de medicón y trazado, asi que lo natural es conseguir la herramienta adecuada hoy es mucho fácil obtenerlas

Incluso las llaves de boca que no hacen presión en el borde para evitar dañar el exagono, también vienen para llaves de boca, con la ventaja que parece que tuvieras un crique

Fijate que mi tio, perforaba los chasis las aberturas para los tubos con una herramienta echa en dos partes, el tenia toda una colección de ellas, solo hacia una perforación para pasar un tornillo armaba ambas partes de cada lado con el mismo y tras girar el tornillo  este cortaba la chapa con toda facilidad

Nuestro amigo el Tigre tiene una de esas, en RS la tienen en catalogo y en Farnell también

El metodo de calentar para aflojar un tornillo pegado, eso siempre


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 1, 2011)

Es cierto eso panda, pero a veces no se consiguen aun pateando y pateando, el que mi viejo anda buscando es uno con forma de Y (mas o menos) y otro que es como la Y pero con centro (como el torx), por suerte en los electrodomesticos estos tornillos raros suelen tener uno o dos nada mas, pero te hacen putear hasta en arameo ya que lo unico que entra es el destornillado por la profundida donde esta la cabeza.
Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Ago 1, 2011)

y otra que me a pasado a mi en equipos de aire acondicionados es que tengan philips comunes pero a 40 cm de profundidad aprox y me ha costado bastante conseguir un destornillador de ese largo que como es logico no lo podes llevar en ninguna caja de herramienta 
estos tornillos raros que hablamos seran de fabricacion propia de la fabrica de electrodomesticos ???


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 1, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> y otra que me a pasado a mi en equipos de aire acondicionados es que tengan philips comunes pero a 40 cm de profundidad aprox y me ha costado bastante conseguir un destornillador de ese largo que como es logico no lo podes llevar en ninguna caja de herramienta
> estos tornillos raros que hablamos seran de fabricacion propia de la fabrica de electrodomesticos ???



esos de los plasticos de los piso techo! el destornillador parece un sable samuray, pero te sirve de poco si esta pegado a una pared, y para arrancarlos a lo DOSMETROS no podes por que son re duros.


----------

